# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا...) شرح الآيه

## الخاضعة لله

قال تعالى: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ﴾ [آل عمران:200]

فأمر الله المؤمنين بمقتضى إيمانهم، وبشرف إيمانهم بهذه الأوامر الأربعة: ﴿اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ﴾
[آل عمران:200].


*فالصبر عن المعصية، والمصابرة على الطاعة، والمرابطة كثرة الخير وتتابع الخير، والتقوى تعم ذلك كله.**﴿وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ﴾.*

*فاصبروا عن محارم الله: لا تفعلوها ، تجنبوها ولا تقربوها.*
*ومن المعلوم أن الصبر عن المعصية لا يكون إلا حيث دعت إليه النفس، أما الإنسان الذي لم تطرأ على باله المعصية فلا يقال إنه صبر عنها، ولكن إذا دعتك نفسك إلى المعصية فاصبر، واحبس النفس.*
*وأما المصابرة فهي على الطاعة؛ لأن الطاعة فيها أمران:*
*الأمر الأول: فعل يتكلف به الإنسان ويُلزمُ نفسه به.*
*والأمر الثاني: ثقلٌ على النفس، لأن فعل الطاعة كترك المعصية ثقيل على النفوس الأمارة بالسوء.*

*فلهذا كان الصبر على الطاعة أفضل من الصبر عن المعصية؛ ولهذا قال الله تعالى: ﴿وَصَابِرُوا﴾ كأن أحدًا يُصابرك كما يصابر الإنسان عدوه في القتال والجهاد.*


*وأما المرابطة فهي كثرة الخير والاستمرار عليه، ولهذا جاء في الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره، وكثرة الخُطا إلى المساجد، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة، فذلكم الرباط، فذلكم الرباط))* *(102)**.* 

*لأن فيه استمرار في الطاعة وكثرة لفعلها.*
*وأما التقوى فإنها تشمل ذلك كله، لأن التقوى اتخاذ ما يقي من عقاب الله، وهذا يكون بفعل الأوامر واجتناب النواهي.*

*وعلى هذا فعطفها على ما سَبَقَ من باب عطف العام على الخاص، ثم بيَّن الله- سبحانه وتعالى- أن القيام بهذه الأوامر الأربعة سبب للفلاح فقال : ﴿لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ﴾.*


*والفلاح كلمة جامعة تدور على شيئين: على حصول المطلوب، وعلى النجاة من المرهوب.*
*فمن اتقى الله- عز وجل- حصل له مطلوبه ونجا من مرهوبه.*

*ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -*

----------

